# Armpit swelling and limp with lymphoma



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's possible with the lymph nodes being swollen it's causing him problems. 

What meds is he taking for his lymphoma?


----------



## abbysunnymom (Jul 17, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It's possible with the lymph nodes being swollen it's causing him problems.
> 
> What meds is he taking for his lymphoma?




He was just diagnosed Friday. His doc wants a spleen aspirated before she gives us a treatment plan. He has low grade indolent lymphoma. So he's on nothing. Our regular vet told us to give him carprofen last time so that's what we're doing now, at least until we can check in with the vets tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abbysunnymom (Jul 17, 2015)

It definitely feels like lymph swelling. But it's a pretty large area under his foreleg. Just wondering if this is typical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I lost my girl to lymphoma in March, she was not a good candidate for chemo, she was given high doses of prednisone. After several months, the prednisone didn't reduce the swelling in her lymph nodes as the lymphoma progressed.


----------



## abbysunnymom (Jul 17, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I lost my girl to lymphoma in March, she was not a good candidate for chemo, she was given high doses of prednisone. After several months, the prednisone didn't reduce the swelling in her lymph nodes as the lymphoma progressed.




I'm sorry to hear that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

Just checking in on Sunny!


----------



## abbysunnymom (Jul 17, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Just checking in on Sunny!




Please read tonight's entry in my other things are getting brutal. Sunny has two cancers we think. We are devastated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

I read about Sunny in your other thread. 
I am so sorry. I sent you a private message.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rs/425481-my-good-boy-sunny-has-lymphoma.html


----------

